# Total nausia and rundown



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Im not sure if ive mentioned this, but the past few months, the day I wakeup after last nights training session, Ive always got a really sickly headache in the back of my head and feel nausious, this loasts up to 2 days and can leave me feeling like this throughout the entire week.

Anyone else get this?


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

That doesn't sound good/normal, if i were you i would go to the doc's mate..


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

I had this for a few days mate. never did find out what it was exactly but it just went of its own accord. As above, if you're concerned get yourself to a drop in clinic or something.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ostrain said:


> That doesn't sound good/normal, if i were you i would go to the doc's mate..


have an oppointment thu mate, getting bloods done aswell, ive been feeling really nervous and depressed these past few weeks, whatever the fck this is it aint good.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

is it only the day after you train?

I do get this really sharp pain in at the back of my left side of my neck at times which leads to a head ache but doesn't make me feel nauseuas for anything....

docs it has to be dude....


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

bassmonster said:


> is it only the day after you train?
> 
> I do get this really sharp pain in at the back of my left side of my neck at times which leads to a head ache but doesn't make me feel nauseuas for anything....
> 
> docs it has to be dude....


yes mate this only happens after training day no matter what workout or day its been.

I have been run down with flu anyway from test and Adex has seemed to help that loads but after training day, it seems to come back again but not quite as bad as it was before I started the AI.

I think im going to come off gear, im not saying its gear related in anyway at all and I love gear and wont condem it for anything, but I cant help thinking whats happening is making me believe that Im probably not really as qualified enough as far as knowledge goes as i first thought I was to start it.

Plus the fact im a right sucker for sides from test, it just seems that whenever the other guys on here run into problems like this, they always seem to know what the cause of it is and what to do about it.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Think you may have answered your own question in the title, sounds like your run down, maybe

a week off would help more than anything.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Think you may have answered your own question in the title, sounds like your run down, maybe
> 
> a week off would help more than anything.


Im not disagreeing with you on that one mate, thing is though I only took a week off about 6 or 7 weeks ago.

Is it normal to get rundown so quickly?


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Have you been on a cycle, on a cycle at present?? Hormonal imbalances can lead to depression

mate


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Have you been on a cycle, on a cycle at present?? Hormonal imbalances can lead to depression
> 
> mate


yes im on 500mg test. I upped from 250, into my 3rd week now on 500 which is when the depression started but the rundown symptoms was way before that.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You can still overtrain the cns, specially, and I don't know this about you, if your joints and

tendons weren't ready for the extra weights, all in the mix mate, how long did you run 250mg

for?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> You can still overtrain the cns, specially, and I don't know this about you, if your joints and
> 
> tendons weren't ready for the extra weights, all in the mix mate, how long did you run 250mg
> 
> for?


erm..... about 5-6 months :innocent:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Pretty sure this will be something to do with the way your feeling mate, perhaps a few weeks

off with PCT may help, although PCT could be unpleasant till your hormones balance out.

Why did you run such low dose for so long?? Unless I'm reading it wrong your not that experienced

in running aas cycles and to shut down for so long on such a small dose seems a little stupid??

You could throw Hacks a PM and see what he thinks, he really is the expert in this kind of

problem.


----------



## NickPT (Apr 1, 2010)

andysutils said:


> yes mate this only happens after training day no matter what workout or day its been.
> 
> Do you jab or pin???
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Why did you run such low dose for so long?? Unless I'm reading it wrong your not that experienced


I know mate, I had some really sh1t things go down so I just thought fck it il start now on 250 and see how i go.

I planned to start the cycle in sep (now) but started it earlier but then regretted the dose I started so instead of come off only to go back on in sep seemed pretty pointless.

Wish I would have just done 500mg now for 12 weeks.

I mainly started it for mental reasons and confidence just not to feel like sh1t and down everyday and it was great for all that time until now.

I have had this nausea and rundown before though a year or so back so I doubt its gear related anyway.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

andysutils said:


> Im not sure if ive mentioned this, but the past few months, the day I wakeup after last nights training session, Ive always got a really sickly headache in the back of my head and feel nausious, this loasts up to 2 days and can leave me feeling like this throughout the entire week.
> 
> Anyone else get this?


That sounds like it could be a migraine? Working out may be a trigger for it? If it is, there are some good meds available from your G.P.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

depression and probably anxiety id say, id also say stop the gear as this will probs be causing it. Depression can come in all shapes and forms, you dont have to be sat at home crying your eyes out with a box of sleeping pills. dizziness, sweating and an onset of nausea can all be linked, how do I know this? because I crashed afer a cycle once and this is what i got. Only thing I can say though is that hormones and the way a person feels are all linked, fvckin around with them can cause problems, this doesnt happen in everyone but it does in alot of people, stop the gear and think twice before using it again in the future. maybe go docs and speak to him about it as well, good luck anyway pal


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BADASSMASS said:


> depression and probably anxiety id say, id also say stop the gear as this will probs be causing it. Depression can come in all shapes and forms, you dont have to be sat at home crying your eyes out with a box of sleeping pills. dizziness, sweating and an onset of nausea can all be linked, how do I know this? *because I crashed afer a cycle once and this is what i got*. Only thing I can say though is that hormones and the way a person feels are all linked, fvckin around with them can cause problems, this doesnt happen in everyone but it does in alot of people, stop the gear and think twice before using it again in the future. maybe go docs and speak to him about it as well, good luck anyway pal


Appreciate the feedback mate, but this is actually happening only on the 4th week into a cycle, not after, but im not doubting the gear has elevated this.

Ive had some bloods done though and gettin results this thu.

So you think i should tell the Doc what ive been doing?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you might have adrenal fatigue,i was reading up on this lately,

if your blood tests show nothing obvious,look it up.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> you might have adrenal fatigue,i was reading up on this lately,
> 
> if your blood tests show nothing obvious,look it up.


ah sh1t, i remember reading about this a lot but was a long time ago and never thought. you might be onto something :thumbup1: .

Is there any proven way or tests to show if this is the case though?

Do you think this could explain why im never getting stronger in the gym?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

best to wait on your bloods,are they chekin your thyroid.

but read about it mate,plenty of info on the net.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> best to wait on your bloods,are they chekin your thyroid.
> 
> but read about it mate,plenty of info on the net.


just havin a good read on it now mate, doesnt look like theres any real way to diagnose it but just havin a look on things you can do to combat it, theres a good few articles on here about it somewhere aswell.

Yes they are checking my thyroid functions and fbc and a couple of others I cant remember, they said do you want to try another anti-depressent and I just came out and said Id like some bloods done before anything.

# You find it hard to think clearly, and you feel like you spend your days slogging thru a vat of waist-deep oatmeal, it just takes way more effort than it should for you to accomplish anything.

# Despite feeling tired, you also feel edgy, and your emotions are fragile. You get jittery, jumpy, short-tempered, and often get accused of over-reacting, or blowing things out of proportion. You are emotionally strung-out and unable to cope with conflict and confrontation. Little things upset you more than they should.

# You startle easily. Something as simple as the phone ringing sends you shooting out of your chair like the house is on fire, heart pounding wildly, and it takes you several minutes to recover and calm down.

# When confronted with stress of any degree, your heart begins to race, your head begins to swim, and you feel as if you are going to have a panic attack. There doesn't seem to be any middle ground, you are either dead-dog-tired or on "high alert". You wonder if this is what it feels like to have a nervous breakdown.

these are all and everyone of my symptoms down to a T


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

i get alot of them lol,ide say its more my personality than anything

else tho,but i tend to laugh at alot of stuff these days and not

take stuff to serious like.i took some tabs for a while but they

made me want to fall asleep all the time:lol:so fvked them off.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> i get alot of them lol,ide say its more my personality than anything
> 
> else tho,but i tend to laugh at alot of stuff these days and not
> 
> ...


Lol get a lot of what? the symptoms i just posted? :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

ye man,some of them i relate to,spose there are many who can.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

im just reading recovery can take up to 6-24 months.

You cannot be fckin serious mg:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you need a good holiday,somewhere warm for at least 3 weeks,

i know i do lol.take a month off training.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mal said:


> you need a good holiday,somewhere warm for at least 3 weeks,
> 
> i know i do lol.take a month off training.


sounds like a plan,looks like my cycle is out the window then:confused1:


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Adrenal fatigue is very unlikely. A lot of the symptoms you have could also be a whole host of other things. I never did get to the bottom of my extreme fatigue but one thing I have realised is that it's usually a combination of things.

In my case I clearly have something underlying that means I struggle to recover as fast as the average guy, but this is made worse by intense weight lifting, eating lots if carbs and stresses through work etc.

Hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

andysutils said:


> Appreciate the feedback mate, but this is actually happening only on the 4th week into a cycle, not after, but im not doubting the gear has elevated this.
> 
> Ive had some bloods done though and gettin results this thu.
> 
> So you think i should tell the Doc what ive been doing?


Its really up to you pal, i told doc and he didnt have a fvckin clue lol. Let us know how you get on with the bloods, but I honestly think that they will come back fine, if you suffer from anxiety and depression already the gear can have this effect on you. I get very anxious whilst on and during PCT, I also have a friend who does but know people who dont get anything. I think it all depends on the individual, its worth getting the bloods done just to be safe though. Dont wory about all the adrenal fatigue boll0cks, I dont even think its recognised medically. Id just stop your cycle, get on PCT and take it easy, and if your bloods do come back fine, just take it easy :beer:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Imminent death, I'm afraid. Can I have your telly?


----------

